# And another new forum.



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

If you know how to read (Noodles need not apply), or erm.. Know how to watch TV, this forum is for you!


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

oh man, awesome idea!


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2006)

I love TV, reading and movies!  Great idea!


----------



## maskofduality (May 21, 2006)

you're two or three more "non musical" discussion forum sections from renaming this place  "lifestylesofsevenstringguitarists.org" aren't you?


----------



## Popsyche (May 21, 2006)

Two words..."Adult Swim" Cool stuff, bad attitudes.. Where have I heard that before?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 21, 2006)

how bout an all ibanez forum......


----------



## Donnie (May 21, 2006)

^ You're joking, right?


----------



## Scott (May 21, 2006)

How about a lefty forum?



Dibs on mod position!


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> how bout an all ibanez forum......


http://www.ibanez.com/forum/


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

maskofduality said:


> you're two or three more "non musical" discussion forum sections from renaming this place  "lifestylesofsevenstringguitarists.org" aren't you?


----------



## Mastodon (May 21, 2006)

Oh snap you just added this today?


----------



## Shawn (May 21, 2006)

Cool addition. Nicely Done, Chris.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 22, 2006)

Sweet, an anime forum!


----------



## spifychild (May 22, 2006)

Awesome!!!! I love the diversity of topics in this place.


----------

